# What is a 'good' progesterone count ?



## Helenb33 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi

I have just finished my first cycle of clomid, af arrived yesterday so not pg. 

My cycle was monitored and I had 3 x follicles on day 17, at 18, 15 and 13mm, followed by a progesterone level of 69.5 on day 25.  Does this mean all the follicles matured or only some (or impossible to tell ?!) And is 69.5 a good level ? the clinic seemed quite pleased. I have PCOS, and seem to remember previous progesterone levels being much lower.

Any advice welcome
Helen


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry AF arrived  but fingers crossed for this next cycle.

Most women are told a level over 30 indicates ovulation (some are told over 40 but I believe this may be a newer guideline).

A follicle needs to be minimum of 18mm to rupture & release an egg. Did you actually ovulate on cd17/18 ? I'm assuming you did as you had a progesterone level done on cd25 which would have been done 7dpo.
Follicles grow at about 1-2mm per day so it probably means that only the one follicle that was already at 18mm on cd17 ruptured as the other 2 wouldn't have matured in time.

A level of 69.5 is good...it's really impossible to say how may eggs were released but as I mentioned, it would appear perhaps that only that one mature follie ruptured.

I too am on clomid but ovulate naturally so am on it to boost...more eggs, more chance...but it only takes one afterall.... !

Why don't you come & join us on the clomid forum 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Helenb33 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Natasha
Thanks for taking the time to reply.  I'm assuming that I ovulated too, I guess I must have done to get the progesterone level I did.  I've spend years using OPK's and am trying to wean myself off them, as I'm not sure that it helps me to get too obessive about some of this stuff..
I'll pop over to the Clomid thread, thanks for the invite !
Best wishes
Helen


----------

